# Wanted - DBA front splitter



## Kal-El (Aug 7, 2017)

As above (the grey section at the bottom of the front bumper). Good condition only with:

- No broken fixings
- minor scratches only that could be sanded and repainted - no deep scratches, gouges, cracks or splits that would requiring filling or more significant work to put right.

I could pick up from NW and at a push Birmingham. Otherwise i would probably need it delivered.

Please PM me. 

Thanks,


----------

